# Pok?bank Discussion Thread



## Naruto (Dec 29, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Hacked Pok?mon_ 










So Gamefreak/Nintendo fucked up. They fucked up good. They had one job 

I find it funny/sad that people were expecting flawless gen'd pokemon to be magically stopped by the Pok?bank app, and yet apparently they couldn't even perform a basic legality check.

I ask you this: if you are so fucking incompetent that you aren't even going to *try* and look for illegal pokemon, how hard can it be to contact , or maybe those guys or any number of people who have created various different tools to check for at least superficial impossibilities in a pokemon?

I can't believe I bothered with making sure shit like _invisible trash bytes_ in names were consistent with gamefreak's sloppy work.

I don't care where you got your pokemon that end up in Wonder Trade/GTS so long as they are legal. That Nintendo proved incapable of keeping that shit out of the trade system in general is a massive disappointment and it will ensure I don't bother with it in the future unless it's trading with people I know and trust.

Does it really matter if they fix it for the western release of Pok?bank when so many hacked mons are already floating around? The damage is done. Sure they could fix it by checking for legality when depositing a pokemon in the GTS or send it through WT, but do I trust them to go that far? No.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 29, 2013)

But, but I like flawless gen'd pokemon


----------



## Naruto (Dec 29, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> But, but I like flawless gen'd pokemon



So do I, but these are poorly gen'd pokemon making it past Nintendo's "checks".


----------



## BiNexus (Dec 29, 2013)

Their actual plan was to say that they had checks, and pray that no one actually tried to send anything illegal through.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 29, 2013)

BiNexus said:


> Their actual plan was to say that they had checks, and pray that no one actually tried to send anything illegal through.



Seems legit.

...not that Nintendo would know.


----------



## Ghost (Dec 29, 2013)

why would you even have thick fat on fire/fight type?


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 29, 2013)

saikyou said:


> why would you even have thick fat on fire/fight type?



because to shit on pokebank


----------



## Blunt (Dec 29, 2013)

saikyou said:


> why would you even have thick fat on fire/fight type?


some men just want to watch the world burn


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 29, 2013)

blunt said:


> some men just want to watch the world burn



but blunty 
thick fat reduces fire damage


----------



## Blunt (Dec 29, 2013)

**


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 29, 2013)

Yes...Only outright illegal pokemon bother me, if you make pokegen one that has everything you could obtain through normal means, then go for it. If you know how to make legit DW Pokes, Shinies, and Legendaries, go for it.

But...LEVEL 1 GENGAR.

On the flip-side the tears of anti-hackers on GameFAQs were delicious. They seriously thought it would be this totally complex system that could differentiate bred pokemon from legit pokegens.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 29, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Yes...Only outright illegal pokemon bother me, if you make pokegen one that has everything you could obtain through normal means, then go for it. If you know how to make legit DW Pokes, Shinies, and Legendaries, go for it.
> 
> But...LEVEL 1 GENGAR.
> 
> On the flip-side the tears of anti-hackers on GameFAQs were delicious. They seriously thought it would be this totally complex system that could differentiate bred pokemon from legit pokegens.



I've made level 2 Lucario Legit.
Not something to be too bothered by.

Those hacked abilities,moves,and stats though.
Honestly someone needs to make a hacked Arceus with 4 moveslots with the move splash and the ability loaf, make the hp 1 along with all of the stats being maxed. Be sure to have a fairy type plate on the sucker as well.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 29, 2013)

Well...Lucario evolve by happiness, that's already possible in-game. Gengar at Level 1 however are legally impossible, because a Gastly doesn't even become Haunter until around level 20-something. It is just one of the more obvious examples of Pokebank's joke of a legality check.

I don't think blatantly illegal moves can get through but I haven't heard a clear story on it. Some people have claimed you can get things like Wish Blissey in but gotta wait until it comes out here to know for sure.


----------



## ElementX (Dec 29, 2013)

Tepig does legit have the hidden ability thick fat though. Becomes reckless once it fully evolves. 

But yeah, its unreleased so?


----------



## Xeogran (Dec 29, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> On the flip-side the tears of anti-hackers on GameFAQs were delicious. They seriously thought it would be this totally complex system that could differentiate bred pokemon from legit pokegens.



Do You have a GameFAQs account?


----------



## Platinum (Dec 29, 2013)

Anyone expecting any form of online competency from Nintendo was asking for disappointment.

Hackers shouldn't be able to pull their bullshit but it isn't going to stop anytime soon.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 29, 2013)

The blatantly hacked pokemon can't be used for battles apparently, also I was hoping this was a thread to discuss stat changes


----------



## Saru (Dec 29, 2013)

I can't believe this actually happened.  I mean, I know it's Nintenturd,  but damn.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 4, 2014)

just got myself a hacked regigias with speed boost and a slaking with huge power
excuse me while i run over the e4 a couple times 

also got a wonder guard spiritomb and a pixelate snorlax  

fairy type body slams anyone? 

EDIT: just made a speed boost and huge power gyradoses  

anyone want me tomake them an iron fist slakign with drain / ice / thunder / fire punches?!


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## Axl Low (Jan 4, 2014)

welp
E4 got solo'd by regi and slaking


----------



## Blunt (Jan 4, 2014)

is this shit still not fixed?

what the fuck


----------



## Xeogran (Jan 5, 2014)

It's not fixed only so the players with Japanese 3DSes can belong to the Master Race 

Like me.


----------



## Blunt (Jan 5, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> It's not fixed only so the players with Japanese 3DSes can belong to the Master Race
> 
> Like me.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 6, 2014)

lol huge power regigags/slaking in a wifi battle 
GETTING SWEPT with crush grip / pursuit / fire punch / ice punch

also i have a gengar that has crunch xD

i have a serviper with drain punch 

and finally a venasaur with spore < that one is fucking evil
oh man

i have a flash fire scizor with flare blitz too 


AND A SAP SIPPER SWAMPERT
YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

magic bounce and prankster skarms as well  
LOLOLOLOL

oh and a wonder guard drapion that holds a balloon 

wonderguard electvire with balloon 

im so evil D


----------



## Xeogran (Jan 6, 2014)

Give me that Gigas 
I'll clone and give the original back to you.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 6, 2014)

hell ill just teach you how to hack pokemonz

then you can make you own sap sipper swampert 

but really
flash fire scizor with flare blitz is just hilarious
roost
flare blitz 
bullet punch 
u turn


----------



## Xeogran (Jan 7, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]JPCv5rubXhU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 12, 2014)

Anyone see the update Nintendo and The Pokemon Company posted about Pokemon Bank on Twitter?


----------



## Platinum (Jan 12, 2014)

What was it exactly?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 12, 2014)

I wonder what are the odds that this app would get released in the U.S. before the end of 2014? >_>


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 12, 2014)

From Twitter:


			
				Nintendo of America said:
			
		

> More information on the launch of @Pokemon Bank and Pok? Transporter will be announced in the future. Thanks for your patience!



You should see all the negative comments this got


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 12, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> From Twitter:
> 
> 
> You should see all the negative comments this got



It would have been better if they just stayed silent. They're just parroting what they've already said and what everyone has already known. At this point I wouldn't be terribly shocked if we see Persona 5 out before the Pokemon Bank app.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 12, 2014)

They have no reason to do this, this was 2 days away from release in the US. Other than the month trial and free Celebi, they have nothing to "fix" or "adjust". Making us wait for something that was so close to release because of a damn outage for 4 weeks is outright retarded.


----------



## Xeogran (Jan 12, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> for 4 weeks



If only


----------



## Naruto (Jan 12, 2014)

Why was I gullible enough to believe we'd have pokebank access at the beginning of 2014?

Fucking Nintendo.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 12, 2014)

Axl Low said:


> lol huge power regigags/slaking in a wifi battle
> GETTING SWEPT with crush grip / pursuit / fire punch / ice punch
> 
> also i have a gengar that has crunch xD
> ...



tsk tsk tsk.

for shame.

and here I thought you were better than this, Axl.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 12, 2014)

explain this genwooner what the fuck is going on


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 12, 2014)

>_ "In the future" _

There aren't even enough 's on this forum

And here I was looking forward to a January release


----------



## lacey (Jan 13, 2014)

I just want to bank my Pokemon and huggle my Celebi already.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 13, 2014)

Please understand.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 13, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Please understand.



I am now angry and confused and somebody is probably going to be punched in the face.


----------



## lacey (Jan 13, 2014)

I can, to some degree, understand the hold up, but at the same time, this was hyped to hell (At least from what I saw, it was.), and then it just...falls flat on its face, and doesn't even do what it was meant to do.

I don't know the programming that goes into something like that, but I'd at least expect a lot more competence than what's been seen. And them posting an update like that is just going to fuel people's upset over it.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 14, 2014)

Holy shit did anyone see the comments of Nintendo's Facebook posts?


----------



## lacey (Jan 14, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> Holy shit did anyone see the comments of Nintendo's Facebook posts?



Links please. I want to see the ragefest in all its glory.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 14, 2014)

Well it's not really raging....


And a little off-topic question, is there any thread/Dragon Ball section around the forums?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 14, 2014)

Alright, I can sympathize with disappointment and even nerd-rage, but spamming their facebook with Wall-O-Texts...


----------



## ElementX (Jan 14, 2014)

Spam Attack


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 14, 2014)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I am now angry and confused and somebody is probably going to be punched in the face.







♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> -face punch-





BlazingInferno said:


> -face punch-





Hydro Spiral said:


> -face punch-





ElementX said:


> -face punch-




aaah. I feel much better now.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 14, 2014)

What did I do


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 14, 2014)

They're waiting until they can either fix the hack pokemon passing by issue or their waiting until the free month is service is done so people actually have to pay...

Hahaha... Oh wow...

But no seriously, after all the crap about people simply saying their using the free month to transport pokemon and not using the thing afterwards must've done something.

Either that or they have issues with the people who they are most likely hosting the bandwidth for the storage (Not paying them enough) and they are trying to settle so they can successfully utilize it for all their customers. The ones who have it now are most likely the guinea pigs to see how well they can both get hack checks and how well it would work.

Spamming their facebook isn't going to help the situation though... Stupid kids.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 14, 2014)

It's none of those things. If you read around you'll discover that Nintendo's online infrastructure is the definition of ass. They are probably trying to boost it up before starting the process again.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 15, 2014)

I kinda always figured Nintendo would eventually try to either buy a company that would be able to handle their online or at the very least invest in one further down the road. With Nintendo Network down after Christmas I kinda expected it as yunno how some people are with new systems and such.

But with this? You'd think Nintendo would run tests and debug and such before sending it out there - given their general notoriety with internet issues (when it isn't Mario Kart or Uprising). Since the Japanese systems were able to use it for a bit (and still are if they've got it) you would think that if it was simply an infrastructure thing with their internet servers they would cause problems for those that already have it, so I'm likely to believe this is more a technical issue for western territories and they took it off Japan's eShop to make sure there isn't any bugs with the leaked release.

Probably going to need a patch not long after we finally get the thing because it would be a big issue for westerners if it didn't have it - like Pokemon being deleted after being transferred or stored from English 3DSes..

I'm still being surprisingly optimistic it's a software issue instead of an online one, as while Brawl's servers were shit for online, I haven't had issues with Pokemon, Mario Kart, Uprising, or any other Nintendo game that requires online. (Well, except for Battle Revolution, but that game sucked anyway...)



And yeah, conspiracy theory for forced membership.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 15, 2014)

Drunkenwhale said:


> I kinda always figured Nintendo would eventually try to either buy a company that would be able to handle their online or at the very least invest in one further down the road. With Nintendo Network down after Christmas I kinda expected it as yunno how some people are with new systems and such.



Nintendo just does not get the internet. Nintendo's teams are basically stuck in the past and it shows. 



Read through this to realize that this is just entirely an issue of Nintendo's online infrastructure not being even remotely comparable to the other console makers.


----------



## lacey (Jan 15, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> Well it's not really raging....



What the _fuck_? Lol. )':



Yami Munesanzun said:


> aaah. I feel much better now.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 15, 2014)

yes, it went down _just_ like that, Comatose.

Before_ I_ punched _you_.

:33


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 15, 2014)

hackedmons forever

flare blitz flash fire scizor <3

harvest leppa berryglisor + roost <3

pressure spiritomb with recycle leppa berry roost slack off


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 15, 2014)

Axl Low said:


> hackedmons forever
> 
> flare blitz flash fire scizor <3
> 
> harvest leppa berryglisor + roost <3



                   .


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 15, 2014)

wait until you see my 


contrary 
overheat
trick room
leaf storm
close combat
heal shell spinda :33


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 15, 2014)

Y'all suck


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 15, 2014)

Axl Low said:


> wait until you see my
> 
> 
> contrary
> ...




Contrary, _Shell Bell_ and Trick Room

Check.

Everything else:


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 21, 2014)

Pokemon Bank might launch soon according to Nintendo's twitter. It just launched in a few other Asian countries.


----------



## Olivia (Jan 21, 2014)

That is amazing news!


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 21, 2014)

Olivia said:


> That is amazing news!


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 21, 2014)

*EDIT: *According to Serebii, they've extended the Free Trial period 

New date is the 21st of next month.


----------



## BiNexus (Jan 21, 2014)

Still says TBD here.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 22, 2014)

Yes
YES

COntrary mew with leaf storm / aura sphere / v create / Psyshock


----------



## Naruto (Jan 29, 2014)

God I need that fucking pokebank.

I have caught them ALL.


----------



## lacey (Jan 29, 2014)

Drunkenwhale said:


> But really, the software was causing so much issues for the servers? Okay then... Kinda makes sense considering the vast amount of people who got it and started transferring pokemon.



It was really because it  

Of course, it doesn't stop the fact that Nintendo's internet service sucks. I have all I can do to connect 95% of the time. It took me two days just to connect so that I could make a trade with someone.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 29, 2014)

It's been a week now since Pokemon Bank returned in Japan, maybe a slim chance we'll something today but I'm not counting on it.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 29, 2014)

@Hacked Pokemon: So what? The damage has been done anyway.


@News: Nope, nothing still.

It's listed before Bravely Default in the upcoming releases (which is more than what can be said for KIRBY which doesn't even have a page in the eShop despite being out for two+ weeks in Japan...) so it could come out before that game (which is February 6th) but that really means nothing considering they could simply update it once Bravely Default comes out.


I want it to come out soon, I caught a Shiny Shelmet in White 2 - in preparation for Pokemon Bank, I'm trying to complete White 2. (which I abandoned for Pokemon Conquest because I couldn't find a good reason to keep playing...) Just caught the thing yesterday.


----------



## lacey (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm mostly waiting so I can put my XY teams in there and then restart both games. 

I haven't felt like touching Y since beating the champ, and I can only go so far with my X version as well. :/


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 30, 2014)

still pissed out not transferring items

all my choice stuffz, sashes and herbs and life orbs T_T


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 4, 2014)

BANK LAUNCHED IN EUROPE


----------



## alekos23 (Feb 4, 2014)

yup :33

and you dont even need GEN 5 games to get the awards


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 4, 2014)

The time is a ticking. I'm guessing NA will see Bank sometime after Bravely Default launches here? 

*Hasn't played Pokemon Y since Dec.23rd.*


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 4, 2014)

How long will it be free?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 4, 2014)

Well, It's launched in Europe. US may get it Thursday as per their shitty release schedule...

So much for fucking releasing it (Nearly) simultaneously. Now watch as they don't release in in the Americas for another 3 months.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 4, 2014)

Might be sooner than I expected







Swarmy said:


> How long will it be free?



In Europe, until March 14th


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 5, 2014)

Like I said, it'll most likely be Thursday when they release the new stuff.

No one buys games on Thursday, Nintendo.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey guys, Pokemon Bank is now out in North America.

Just wanted to let you know.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 5, 2014)

The dreaded wait has come to an end...


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 5, 2014)

Poekmon Bank! 

Pokemon Bank! 

Pokemon Bank! 

Pokemon Bank!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 5, 2014)

Good to see Bank up and running. It's only been ab hour I moved a couple of boxes (144 pokemon) over and apparently two of my pokemon didn't meet Nintendo's standards


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 5, 2014)

Kira Yamato said:


> Good to see Bank up and running. It's only been ab hour I moved a couple of boxes (144 pokemon) over and apparently two of my pokemon didn't meet Nintendo's standards



Cheater /whisper


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 5, 2014)

Pokemon BANK!!!


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 5, 2014)

Kira Yamato said:


> Good to see Bank up and running. It's only been ab hour I moved a couple of boxes (144 pokemon) over and apparently two of my pokemon didn't meet Nintendo's standards



One of mine was blocked too 

But I actually wasn't aware of it being illegitimate. A Manaphy that I got in a trade a while back. Don't know why...It seemed legit enough to me.

Everyone else from Johto, Hoenn, Sinnoh, & Unova made it in safely  And now I'm going to start wiping junk EVs for re-training.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 5, 2014)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Cheater /whisper



One of the pokemon came from a trade from a certain NF member


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 5, 2014)

Kira Yamato said:


> One of the pokemon came from a trade from a certain NF member



I hope to god you're not implying me, because I've never traded with you.

:sanji


----------



## Naruto (Feb 5, 2014)

None of my pokes got blocked


----------



## Olivia (Feb 5, 2014)

Do gameshark events passes make the pokemon from the pass not avaliable? Because I used a gameshark to get the "Old Sea Map" in Pokemon Emerald. With that I traveled to the island and found Mew, soft resetted over six-thousand times, and got a shiny (basically a legitimate process, except for getting the Old Sea Map).

So basically, since they were never assed to bring the event to America, I got shafted my shiny Mew.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 5, 2014)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> I hope to god you're not implying me, because I've never traded with you.
> 
> :sanji



Nope, lol, I wasn't referring to you.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 5, 2014)

Kira Yamato said:


> Nope, lol, I wasn't referring to you.



good.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 5, 2014)

So my Modest Japanese Mewtwo is a hack, but not my Jolly Spanish Deoxys.

Okay PokeBank, fair enough. 



Also:

"A fateful encounter seems to have led it across space and time to reach the Kalos Region from the Unova Region."

Jesus, what a message. lol


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 6, 2014)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> So my Modest Japanese Mewtwo is a hack, but not my Spanish Jolly Deoxys.
> 
> Okay PokeBank, fair enough.
> 
> ...




I had a couple of pokemon which had this message: 

"A fateful encounter seems to have led it across space and time to reach the Kalos Region from a Distant Land" 

Figures pokemon I got from Pokemon XD and Colosseum would trigger that message.  (i.e. Eevee, Espeon, Lugia, Entee, Suicine, Raikou, etc....)


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 6, 2014)

Are you guys running your pokes through some legality checker first? There really shouldn't be any surprises at this point, should there?


----------



## Naruto (Feb 6, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Are you guys running your pokes through some legality checker first? There really shouldn't be any surprises at this point, should there?



Of course. Most of my collection came out clean in pokecheck, and the few that failed got gen'd to perfection.

I spent months on this shit, my body was so ready for pokebank it's not even funny.


----------



## BiNexus (Feb 6, 2014)

Naruto

Some of mine wouldn't go through when I sent them to Alaude when bank was only available in Japan. Hopefully the rest I try to bring over will work.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 6, 2014)

I have spent the last two days organizing my collection, releasing duplicates and generally sorting my boxes T_T

I also have to level up some base pokes, since transferring fully evolved versions wouldn't have completed my pokedex.

So much work ahead of me.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 10, 2014)

I only had trouble with two pokes that I think my little brother traded me from his SS. I wouldn't be surprised if they were in fact hacked, but weren't really anything important to start with. 

I have to check HG to see if I have anything else left worth to bring.  I'm at 430-something at the Pokedex. A long road to go...

It's funny, at first I wanted to enter competitive play, but I don't have the strategy for it, and I never thought I would be able to complete the Pokedex... but now... heh.


----------



## hehey (Feb 10, 2014)

My Kingdra from gen 4 wouldn't go through...... sad face.....


----------

